# got older than age



## eidraat (Jul 3, 2008)

hi freinds, im 40yrs old married having kids. i got a problem of lack of desire lack of sensation lack of erection & labido. medically im totally fit no sugar, no other problem, mentaly also good, dont have any depression but still have labido problem. i used viagra, cialis it did work but not very well. i got this problem in early age but still was going little ok to please my wife as well myself but by the time i got it almost totally unable to do sex. so please advise me what to do. can mail me direct at [email protected] thanks in advance.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Always contact your doctor.

draconis


----------

